# feel like my stomach is going to explode



## roxanne123

my name is Ronnie and i have IBS and it is a severe illnesses and i have pain ,discomfort,gas, and pain so bad my pulse goes to over 100 when it acts up.IMO having a colonoscopy Monday and it was moved from next thursday to this Monday.i have had prey cancer plops 2 and a half years ago in stomach and colon.it feels like something is going to explode in my stomach and tight feeling and like i have to bear down to have a bowl.i don't no if I'm impacted with bowl or if its IBS or polyps but what ever it is i need relief and i need the pain and bloating to stop i am in agony reply anyone have pulse high.the other night my BP went to 200/100plus 110 sometimes i get so scared its a heart attack but i called the ambulance they came out BP went down to 148/78/pulse 79 and they took a EKG that they said was normal they said if it isn't they would tell me to go with them to hospital.why does it feel so bad, why does it feel like i have to push like having a baby why does the symptoms getting worse .today the Dr gave me cream for butt and medicine for spasms can that help?Bentyl it has a generic please reply as soon as possible I'm scared i have something seriously wrong and when i eat it gets worse it feels like its choking my stomachreply please


----------



## jfalcon

Ronnie... Did you say that you had cancerous polyps???As far as your bloating and gas goes, I have had the same problems. I had those problems for a year, and for a week now... I have felt better. A week or so ago, I went to the ER because my pains were so bad. They took an X-ray of my abdomen and I was indeed slightly impacted with stool. for 3 days, I took laxatives, and cleaned out my stools completely. I have been constantly flooding my stomach with probiotics and water. "LOTS OF WATER to help loosen the stool." After I took the laxitives for three days and gave myself an enema... My Colon Flow came in... www.colonflow.com. I seen the colon flow on a tv commercial... Honestly it looked pretty cheesy but I was desperate for help so I ordered...When I started taking my colon flow a few days ago, my pains started to slowly go away. Today was the third day I have been taking it and I feel great... I am afraid it is not going to last,,, but for now, I have been feeling better. Its worth a try Ronnie, it might work for ya, or it might not.... I am a firm believer and some things work for some people and some things dont. I also recommend trying Activia yogurt "taste very good" and Sustenex probiotics... Also, try eating some prunes and raisins if you can stand the bad taste.... Hope you get to feeling better, good luck.


----------

